# When will gnash 0.8.9 be available in ports?



## honk (Mar 31, 2011)

I update my ports tree every day because I'm waiting for the latest version (0.8.9) of graphics/gnash. I'm always impressed how fast the porters/maintainers are, especially with large projects (i.e. firefox). Should I wait some more days or are there complications porting these particular release to FreeBSD?

PS: Don't want to complain! I know the developers are doing an excellent job.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2011)

Send a note to the maintainer (*make maintainer*, or just look in the Makefile).  I thank them for the work they've done on the port, and try to offer help when possible, like patches or just testing.  The responses are always positive.


----------

